

Fast Inverse Square Root (2003) [pdf] - brudgers
http://www.lomont.org/Math/Papers/2003/InvSqrt.pdf

======
hkailahi
I was just talking about this paper with a coworker on Friday.

One of the best parts about this code is its initial implementation in Quake
III. The comments are especially funny. It's on Wikipedia -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_inverse_square_root](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_inverse_square_root)

